# All Grain Kits



## beerking (7/1/12)

hi guys ,these seem a great idea,never seen them avaliable in 
Australia, have you?

http://www.midwestsupplies.com/all-grain-b...ng.html?cat=259


----------



## bkmad (7/1/12)

The only ones I've seen are these: http://www.esbrewing.com.au/recipes/barry.html
Personally, half the fun of AG brewing is coming up with my own recipes.


----------



## Maheel (7/1/12)

seen a type of thing where the LHB will have all the grain, hops and bits in a "bag" ready to go for a few recipes on the shelf 

i would be a little concerned about the freshness of some of the kits with the hops just in a little plastic bag on the shelf...


----------



## cam89brewer (7/1/12)

Maheel said:


> seen a type of thing where the LHB will have all the grain, hops and bits in a "bag" ready to go for a few recipes on the shelf
> 
> i would be a little concerned about the freshness of some of the kits with the hops just in a little plastic bag on the shelf...



Yeh it is always a bit daunting and my local hbs doesn't have dates on any stuff like that and the whole shop is pretty much a shed which is open up to the near 40 degree heat lately and still has the yeast just sitting on the shelf... and charges twice as much as the online guys. 

I always get better results when going through grain and grape of craftbrewer as I think it helps that they have a better turnover, keeps everything fresh.


----------



## cam89brewer (7/1/12)

Maheel said:


> seen a type of thing where the LHB will have all the grain, hops and bits in a "bag" ready to go for a few recipes on the shelf
> 
> i would be a little concerned about the freshness of some of the kits with the hops just in a little plastic bag on the shelf...



Yeh it is always a bit daunting and my local hbs doesn't have dates on any stuff like that and the whole shop is pretty much a shed which is open up to the near 40 degree heat lately and still has the yeast just sitting on the shelf... and charges twice as much as the online guys. 

I always get better results when going through grain and grape of craftbrewer as I think it helps that they have a better turnover, keeps everything fresh.


----------

